# recommendations, anyone?



## piratehobo (Apr 7, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good movie? What are your favorite movies?


----------



## wartomods (Apr 7, 2009)

It's been a long time since i entered a movie theatre...


----------



## piratehobo (Apr 7, 2009)

well i mean just any movies. ones youve seen on youtube, dvd, in the past, any time, anywhere... Like today i watched the decline of western civilization on youtube... I really like documentaries.


----------



## wartomods (Apr 7, 2009)

Mash SF (fixed gear) and Voices (bmx) mind you i am a whore to what concerns two wheeled devices therefore seeing 45 minutes of bicycle riding isnt for everyone, ahahahha.


----------



## stove (Apr 7, 2009)

Toy Soldiers, Red Dawn, Sneakers, Up In Smoke.


----------



## john1158 (Apr 7, 2009)

Shawshank Redemption
"Get busy living or get busy dying"


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Apr 7, 2009)

-Innocent Voices 

Story about the civil war in El Salvador

-Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (the first one)

-GhostBusters

-For Whom the Bell Tolls

adaptation of Hemingway's novel about the spanish civil war

-Boxcar Bertha

loosely based on the book about women traveling back in the 20's & 30's

-When Hairy Met Sally

I get a lot of shit for this one, but it's one of my favorites


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Apr 7, 2009)

Fuckin Suburbia! I haven'y seen that in sooo long.

also:

-Ninja Scroll

-A boy and His Dog

-Last Man on Earth (or any other Vincent Price)


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Apr 8, 2009)

1984
Religulous
Brave New World
Dark Days
Who is Bozo Texino
Idiocracy
Dead Man
The Big Lebowski
The Life Aquatic
The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy
Walk Hard
Where the Buffalo Roam
BRAZIL
Who Killed the Electric Car
and last...but not least...TIME BANDITS!!!!!!! (the best)


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Apr 9, 2009)

catching out
requiem for a dream
candy
step brothers
role models
green mile
miracle at st anna(saw this recently ten toes and ten fingers up great movie)
mirror mask..awesome art in this one
thats about it for me..pretty wide variety but tis good


----------



## Brad-Odsal (Apr 10, 2009)

Man on wire is a cool documentary. A man walks a high wire across the top of the world trade center buildings in New york back in the 70's.


----------



## Shoestring (Apr 10, 2009)

*Hello there!*
*I just seen a really well done movie about a homeless couple the other night!*
*Danny Glover and Matt Dillon are the two homeless persons in this movie too!*
*It's called, ....."The Saint of Fort Washington". *
*It's a 1993 film and it follows the two as they become very good friends as they have plans to get an apartment together after they save up enough money by cleaning windshields! lol! It shows Danny Glover as a stern, but gentle homeless man who's been homeless for a very long time. Matt Dillon is a greenhorn to the homeless scene and Danny Glover teaches him how to hussle by cleaning windshields & spange in downtown New York City where these two are homeless.*
*They often stay at a mission/shelter and this movie is quite a good movie if you enjoy seeing the homeless lifestyles and what Hollywood thinks about homelessness! lol!*
*(Over all, it really is quite a great movie to sit down and enjoy)!*
*I hope that you enjoy it..................*

*~~~"Shoestring"~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*




piratehobo said:


> well i mean just any movies. ones youve seen on youtube, dvd, in the past, any time, anywhere... Like today i watched the decline of western civilization on youtube... I really like documentaries.


----------



## Shoestring (Apr 10, 2009)

*Damn, "Arrow"!!!*
*I "JUST" seen "Persepolis" the night-before-last!!! Ha ha! *
*(Quite ironic eh)???! lol!!! *




ArrowInOre said:


> Persepolis (animated story about a girl that grew up in the late 70's in Iran)
> 
> Legend (shut up boys, it's a cheesy girl thing, lol)
> 
> ...


----------



## tumtum (Apr 11, 2009)

hehe suburbia., love that movie. and i saw dark days up there too, thats a really good doc. and persepolis, i never saw the whole thing but what i saw was really cool.
howabout..
the goonies
the bridge (golden gate jumpers doc)
squid and the whale
life aquatic
stand by me
28 weeks later
band of brothers

oh if anyone hasnt seen the trailer for where the wild things are, watch it! 
ill be camping out in front of the theater to see this one!


----------



## gangleri (Apr 17, 2009)

i'll second innocent voices, ctd.

also:

city of lost children
a very long engagement
the gold rush
the great dictator (or just any chaplin really)
any of the films of harold lloyd (some good anti-cop clowning in there)

these are the better films i've seen of late. the first two are jean-pierre jeunet, the fellow who made amelie and delicatessen. i think these two are his better films.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 14, 2009)

Six String Samari is my favorite movie. It's a metaphorical film about the direction of rock and roll. The hero is supposed to be Buddy Holly, and the villian is Slash from GNR. 

Also, I just watched Dark Days the other night and it was really interested. It's a documentary on NYC's "mole people".


----------



## ianfernite (May 15, 2009)

Anything made or released by Troma. Terrible, hilarious slashers.
Anything by David Lynch.
Waking Life ... interesting 'stream of conscious' rotoscoped film about lucid dreaming, astral projection, existentialism, nihilism, etc.
A Scanner Darkly ... also rotoscoped, science fiction, about drugs. Based (and true to) the Philip K. Dick book.
Tremors! The whole series is hilarious and great.
Tank Girl. 
Star Wars.


----------



## connerR (May 15, 2009)

My top movies at the moment would be:

Falling Down
Garden State 
Ghost World
The Big Lebowski
Atonement
The Fountain
V for Vendetta


----------



## dime (May 15, 2009)

snatch, slc punk


----------



## cailyBear (Feb 12, 2010)

fuckin, Trainspotting is a foreign film that follows a few herion addicts and it's amazing, weird, interesting and seriously compelling! And it's quite funny. C Heck it out, I got it from my local library. I bet it's on youtube as well. 

In fact: 

I heart huckabees is amazing as well. it's about the idea of existentialism.


----------



## mksnowboarder (Feb 12, 2010)

Pi and The Machinist are some sick, crazy movies.

As for hoboing/train films, Emperor of the North and Sullivan's Travels are pretty much all I've seen, and found them both enjoyable for such old movies (70's and 40's respectively IIRC).

I'm too twacked to think of more, but I'll be back.

mike


----------



## lobotomy3yes (Feb 12, 2010)

There is a documentary called "Unrepentant" on Google videos that I highly recommend.

As for movies in general, some of my faves are: In Bruge, Hurt Locker, Seven, Reservoir Dogs, Funny Games (WATCH THIS! Fucking crazy ass thriller), The Assassination of Jesse James, The Proposition, Fargo, Taxi Driver, Miller's Crossing, Forgetting Sarah Marshall, You Can't Be Neutral On A Moving Train (documentary about Howard Zinn), Teeth (woman with teeth in her vagina), American Beauty.


----------



## moe (Feb 14, 2010)

i love movies. totally check these out. i parenthe-sized only basic keys of the movies or whatever as did others on the forum well here goes my list.

-quadrophenia (stupid funny mods)
-brothers of the head (conjoined strange twins)
-persepolis (iran chick)
-sid and nancy (sid and nancy)
-rock and roll swindle (awful sex pistols)
-female trouble (a john waters classic)
-la strada (a fellini classic)
-pineapple express (lovable pothead bff's on a mission!)
-the pianist (sad holocaust flick)
-pink flamingo (turd eating divine)
-amelie (shut up, beautiful woman)
-hedwig and the angry inch (beautiful {wo}man with an inch)
-ghost world (two totally lost teens, based on the great charles burns graphic novel)
-kids (kids in new york, directed by larry clark)
-natural born killers (for the love of woody harrelson)
-harold and maude (suicidal teen goes for the old lady)
-running with scissors (memoir of augusten burroughs)
-y tu mama tambien (two dude and a fine ass woman on the road);]
-cinema paradiso (totally sad, if ya want a good cry, kid growing up and becomes close to old dude)


----------



## moe (Feb 14, 2010)

also
seasons of "happy days" reruns!!=D


----------



## PFAT (Feb 14, 2010)

A couple off the top of my head...

Me and You and Everyone We Know- Really weird movie sort of without a plot but there are no social expectations and it's awesome.

Tank Girl- Duh.

The Chumscrubber- Shows hoe imperfect suburbia is.

Choke- About a nympho. Writtin by palgusdkfajsdg or the guy who wrote fight club.

Science of Sleep- Some guys dream world and reality are backwards... sort of. I love Gael Garcia Bernal... which brings me to

Motorcycle Diaries- About Che sort of.

Sunshine Cleaning- Sort of sad. Sisters need $ so they start cleaning up after murders.


----------



## bmb (Feb 15, 2010)

i'm a movie fanatic, but i've read alot of the posts and so far people have listed some damn good movies, i'll add a little:


more recent:

-district 9
-the dark knight
-tropic thunder
-observe & report
-taken
-(the new) star trek
-zombieland

-the razor's edge(drama, starring bill murray,one of his best roles ever,base off a book)
-videodrome(classic horror flick from legendary director david cronenberg)
-the fly(1986,david cronenberg's classic remake)
-fist of the north star(bloody japanese anime from the 80's)
-ghost in the shell(sci-fi,japanese anime)
-memento(black & white,one of christopher nolan's best flicks)
-dead or alive(bloodiest horror movie ever made)
-let's go to jail(comedy)
-Hot Fuzz(same dudes that made Shaun of the Dead)
-Pathfinder(viking/indian movie)

shit,there's millions of good flicks,that's just a small,small precentage


----------



## tagvolatile (Feb 15, 2010)

"Fulltime killer"-japanese hitman story, good movie.


----------



## tallhorseman (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm a real fan of movies directed by Kevin Smith. Clerks, Clerks II, etc...Jay and Silent Bob...two thumbs up. Seven Pounds, with Will Smith, was a good, recent Drama. 50 First Dates is still my favorite RoCom. Skin Deep, with John Ritter, was hilarious, It's a classic, so I don't know if it can still be found. National Lampoons Van Wilder...nothing funnier than masturbating a bulldog. Get Smart...when 86 shot himself up with little crossbow darts I almost pissed myself. 300 is still my favorite action flick. Red Dragon, and Silence of the Lambs were great, but I always hoped the bad guy would win, somethink I would never tell a psychiatrist.


----------



## oldmanLee (Feb 15, 2010)

well,three of my favorites are:
"Fried Green Tomatoes"(the secret's in the sauce,LOL!)
"Threads"(1985,don't watch it if you are depressed,you'll chew thru your own wrists)
"Blazing Saddles"(as a friend of mine said,and she happens to be black"They couldn't make that film now,and everybody loves it!")
But the film that has shaped so much of what goes on inside my head deserves special mention:"The Good,the Bad,and the Ugly".Tuco the Rat,my hero!And he did all his own stunts at the adge of 49!


----------



## CanoeTramp (Feb 15, 2010)

Two favorite foreign films, House of Fools -Russian , A dark comedy about psychiatric patients and combatatants during the first Chechen war. The main character Zhanna a young schizophrenic woman who believes Brian Adams is her fiance. Mediterraneo - Italian, A small group of Italian marines end up stranded on a greek island for the duration of WWII .


----------



## Pickles (Feb 15, 2010)

A Scanner Darkly, City of Lost Children, Full Metal Jacket, The Graduate, Billy Elliott, Rosemary's Baby, Lost in Translation, The Departed, The Prestige, Ed Wood, What's Eating Gilbert Grape, Dear Frankie, Amelie, Delicatessen.

All interesting in my opinion.

Oh, and Vodka Lemon, an interesting Russian film.


----------



## Deleted member 1505 (Mar 2, 2010)

How about some foreigns?

-Sympathy for Mr. Vengence http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sympathy_for_Mr._Vengeance

-Sympathy for Lady Vengence http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sympathy_for_Lady_Vengeance

-Old Boy http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oldboy

-High Tension http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haute_Tension

Also a few of my favorites!

-Gummo 

-Bully

-There will be Blood

-Teeth

-Weather Underground

-The Big Lebowski

-Slingblade

-Drugstore Cowboy


----------



## carlylanea (Mar 2, 2010)

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> catching out
> requiem for a dream
> candy
> step brothers
> ...



I agree with candy, it is an amazing, very artistic film!


----------



## JahDucky (Mar 2, 2010)

Metalimania!


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 2, 2010)

Waterworld!! (love those post-apocolypse movies)

Party Monster (the road of excess leads to the palace of wisdom...haha)

Fear And Loathing in Las Vegas (both the Bill Murray and Johnny Depp versions)

Total Eclipse (dicaprio plays the young poet Arthur Rimbaud who travels around europe and reaks havoc in the literary circles of paris)
------
and OldManLee: I loved Fried Green Tomatoes.....i'll admit, i actually shed a tear at the end.


----------



## MrD (Mar 4, 2010)

Brix said:


> -Old Boy http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oldboy


That movie is absolutely insane,so many god damn twists!
I just re-watched "science of sleep"
that is defiantly one of my favorites


----------



## Lilly (Mar 10, 2010)

Fox fire Angelina Jolie is pretty good in that move in my humble opinion anyway


----------



## Monkeywrench (Mar 10, 2010)

"The Fall" by Tarsem Singh.


----------



## hardlyart (Mar 10, 2010)

you should check out: buffalo 66 (which is my favorite movie), harold and maude, gummo, the lives of others, the battle of algiers, eraserhead, the double life of veronique, let the right one in, american pop, teeth, pink flamingo, nosferatu, sid and nancy, teen witch, killer clowns from outer space, and lars and the real girl.


----------



## JungleBoots (Mar 10, 2010)

children of man

soooooooooooooooooo gooood

lol someone mentioned when harry met sally... (definately a personal favorite)


----------



## madewithpaint (Mar 10, 2010)

ghost world, benny and joon, and a lot others that were already mentioned


----------



## tree hopper (Mar 10, 2011)

read over thread so hope i didnt repost any if i did sorry! also agree with alot of stuff that was already listed. awesome thread.
so heres my two cents.

-all movies by darren aronofsky (requiem, fountain, pi, etc..)
-pollock
-the girl with the dragon tattoo, plus the other two in that series (played with fire, kicked the hornets nest), friend introduced me to those three and didnt think id like em' but ended up being pretty fucken good, in swedish subtitles tho
-beautiful losers- documentary by aaron rose
-trash humpers- experimental doc.
-naked states- documentary
-panic in needle park
-girl, interrupted 
-MALICE in wonderland- enertaining well more so if your're stoned
-dont know the name, but its a documentary of the children of beslan and the school hostage crisis
- Children Underground- doc. u can find on utube pretty sure
- Squatterpunk- doc. about this 8 yr. old kid, foreign doc.
-together- swedish foreign film
-SPUN- altho kinda fucken crazy
-smiley face- good if u r stoned
-following- the one directed by christopher nolan
-the vice guide to travel- doc. interesting first time i saw it but havent seen it again since so idk
-one flew over the cuckoo's nest
- children of invention
-humboldt county
:cheers:


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 3, 2012)

the crow, kids, slc punk, 7 years in tibet, the never ending story, return to oz, strangeland, fight club, the craft


----------



## Alaska (Jan 4, 2012)

Microcosmos. It's my go-to sleepy time film. Not in a bad way, either.


----------



## CrisM (Jan 4, 2012)

A friend of mine showed me a short film (30 min) called Six Shooter. It's a little strange but I find it captivating for some reason. You can find it on google videos or youtube.


----------

